# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Gruaja dhe politika.

## kolombi

Gruaja sot loz nje rol te rendesishem,ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.Pjemarrja e saj aktive ne te gjitha sektoret e jetes eshte per tu admiruar ,e pse jo per tu patur zili.
Cuditerisht,POLITIKA eshte nje fushe ,ku pjesmarrja e sex-it femer eshte e ulet.
Shume mendojne se grate nuk zoterojne dot aftesine e duhur ,per te mbijetuar ne fushat politike,por edhe sepse nuk kane kurajo ta fitojne vete pushtetin por ngushellohen me ate qe u falin burrat.
Cilat jane mendimet tuaja lidhur me rolin e gruas ne politike?
A do te votonit nje grua ne majen me te larte te politikes shqiptare?


PS  Thone se politika eshte nje loje Djalli,atehere a nuk ishin grate ato qe futen djallin ne nje shishe.lol

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Faktet,tregojnë se gratë,janë politikane të shkathta.
Janë me mijëra raste në botë ,që ato kanë ngritur në këmbë elektoratet,dhe kanë sjellë në pushtet presidentë.
Mos harrojmë ish kryeministren britanike,apo ,sekretaren e shtetit amerikan.
Ato nuk janë KOKA politike,me një potencial të padiskutueshëm dhe të ashpër??
Në kohët e para,nuk kishte politikane,por kishte luftëtare.
Vetë ne si popull,kemi heroina si Shote Galica,Laskarina Bubullina,Teuta etj.

Politika vërtet ka një pjesmarrje të pajët femrash,por kjo spjegohet me karakterin e tyre.
Ato duan LULET dhe jo GËNJESHTRËN.
Mos harroni se politkani=gënjeshtar.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WhaleRider

Une ketu ku jetoj (NZ) ne krye te shteti kemi kryeministreshen Helen Clark. 

Mendoj se ne shqiptaret ende nuk jemi ne gjendje ta pranojm nje fenomen te till, perderisa t'qajm me lot te perpjet mashtruesit do t'sundojn.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Faktet,tregojnë se gratë,janë politikane të shkathta.
> Janë me mijëra raste në botë ,që ato kanë ngritur në këmbë elektoratet,dhe kanë sjellë në pushtet presidentë.


Shume dakort.




> Mendoj se ne shqiptaret ende nuk jemi ne gjendje ta pranojm nje fenomen te till


Nuk jemi por pyetja eshte: a duhet te jemi? Une them se po.

Eshte hapur nje teme pak me pare ne lidhje me gruan ku kam komentuar me hollesisht qe mendoj se i pershtatet k'saj teme:

Bota e drejtuar prej femrave

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kolombi,

Edhe politika si kudo tjeter eshte si aisbergu, bile me teper se aisbergu.
Pra c'shohim ne nuk eshte realiteti. 
Sigurisht burrat duket ne balle, trima dhe ne shume raste budallenj. Por ne prapaskene jane ne pjesen me te madhe grate qe thurin intrigat. Dhe ne pjesen me te madhe jane ato me djallezoret, me te pashpirtat, ato qe kerkojne nga bashkeshortet e tyre te mos japin doreheqjen, pasi keshtu do te humbin te tere privilegjet qe kane.
Dhe shembujt ne i kemi shume ne Shqiperi(NEXHMIJA, FIQIRETJA, MONIKA (jo Levinski, por Kryemadhi), XHOANA e Tosit, pa kaluar tek Bulja, dhe Bisha LUIZA HOXHA).

Per mendimin tim, S'ka rendesi c'sex ka ai qe drejton, E rendesishme eshte te jete njeri, human, i pergjegjshem, i zgjuar dhe i afte per ta cuar popullin e tij perpara.
Pastaj dihet qe cdo burre e qeveris gruaja ne krevat...LOL

----------


## KaLTerSi

Gruaja jo vetem sot por gjithnji ka lojtur nje rol te rendesishem ne te gjitha fushat e jetes. Ndryshimi eshte qe ne shekullin e fundit ajo ka filluar te fitoje te drejtat e saj natyrore duke dale nga kuintat e renda maskiliste por influenca e saj nuk ka munguar asnjehere dhe kjo eshte e pamohueshme. Lideret me te medhenj te koherave te ndryshme me shume se shpesh kan pohuar qe pa ndikimin e grave ne jeten e tyre(bashkeshortja, nena apo motra) nuk do gjendeshin ne ate pike aktuale te suksesit te tyre.
Nuk duhet harruar qe arsimi politik i grave, punesimi dhe pjesmarrja tyre e hapur ne kete fushe ishte e vonuar ndaj dhe barazimi politik mes dy sekseve do marri pak kohe qe te arrihet. Megjithate pjesmarrja e grave ne politike po rritet ne hapa gjigandesk dhe eshte per tu admiruar ky dedikim i tyre per te arritur te drejta te barabarta. 
Nuk mendoj qe grave u mungon aftesia politike pasi agresiviteti dhe perkushtimi, si nje nga shtyllat e politikes, asnjehere nuk u ka munguar karakterit te tyre por duhet marre parasysh qe edhe ne shoqerite me te avancuara gruaja ka qene e stigmatizuar si "inferiore" ndaj dhe eshte me e veshtire per ta te mposhtin kete opinion patriarkal por pergjithesues, sidomos ne fushen politike pasi eshte nje nga me te veshtirat per te avancuar se je nen syrin kritik te publikut, por qe gjithsesi historia tregon qe gruaja do arrije barazimin qe i takon dhe ne kete aspekt te jetes.
Persa i perket votimit tim per nje grua ne pushtet, sigurisht qe do ja jepja nese mendoj qe fushata e saj elektorale preken pikat strategjike te permiresimit shoqeror dhe nese mendoj qe kjo kandidate eshte ne gjendje ti arrije synimet e saj.
Jo vetem politika, pasi kjo eshte thjeshte nje aspekt i jetes, po e tere jeta eshte nje loje djallezore ku grate dalngadale po arrijne te behen protagoniste te barabarta te kesaj lojeje. 
Ka ndryshuar motoja, dikur ishte Bashkimi ben Fuqine tani eshte Barazia ben Fuqine.


Diskutim te mbare

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga KaLTerSi_ 
> *Gruaja jo vetem sot por gjithnji ka lojtur nje rol te rendesishem ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.....*


Patjeter ! ...ka lare , thare , gatuar , zbukuruar , dashuruar , prodhuar , mashtruar , tradhetuar , eksituar , etj etj 

Sikur te merrej akoma me keto pune gruaja dhe ti linte gjerat e tjera burrave , shume pune do na kishte lehtesuar  :ngerdheshje: 

Grate politikane ( looooooooooooooooool ) ....me mire shko e vrit veten i thone kesaj gjoje .

Per aq kohe sa femra ta kete trurin ne mes te kofsheve , zor se i pranoj teori te tilla lol

...DeuS... ---> maskilist i shekullit " lol "

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga DeuS_ 
> *Patjeter ! ...ka lare , thare , gatuar , zbukuruar , dashuruar , prodhuar , mashtruar , tradhetuar , eksituar , etj etj 
> 
> *


sigurisht qe i ka bere ato pune po harrove te shtoje......ka menaxhuar familje, ka udhehequr, ka dhuruar jete, ka rritur, ka perkedhelur, ka sheruar, ka frymezuar, ka shkruar,  ka mesuar e ka falur dhe i ka bere te gjitha ashtu si vete mashkulli. 

ne aq pak raste qe ajo eshte futur ne fushen e politikes, udheheqja saj gjithnji ka qene e suksesshme. po thuaj meshkujt vuajne nga komplikacione dominimi dhe ndjehen te pafuqishem kur rivali tyre eshte gruaja. perse do ndjeheshin keshtu sikur te mos e dinin ne ndergjegjen e tyre qe zotesia e gruas  eshte po aq e larte sa e tyrja?

p.s. ate punen e mashtrimit qe e keni e keni, mbajeni se ju jeni ata qe mashtroni nga mengjesi e deri ne darke pa pushim dreke, mendja ju punon vetem si te manipuloni......mashtrues te keqinj lol.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga DeuS_ 
> *Per aq kohe sa femra ta kete trurin ne mes te kofsheve , zor se i pranoj teori te tilla lol
> 
> *



Eh sa provokon ky djale. Mo shpirt po bisedo me Klintonin pak e me shume meshkuj te tjere te plotefuqishem ne bote e pyeti kush ka qene debulesa e tyre. Bihen si mizat ne qyp..lol

----------


## KaLTerSi

lol ooh yeah baby on the floor, sa e goditur kjo pergjigja jote me Aleate hahahaa sa kam qesh mor zot......

----------


## DeuS

Isha i gatshem te te ktheja pergjigje moj gjo e Kalter por sapo lexova dy postimet e fundit me ra deshira komplet . E c'te harxhoj kohe une e t'ju mbush mendjen ! ....juve mjafto t'ju blesh nje bizhuteri te bukur dhe me aq jeni te kenaqura . Merreni e perkedheleni me te gjithe diten. Ja cfare pergjigjesh te nivelit sub-dokrra keni dhene lol

Nejse se harrova .... i keni lare rrobat per sot ? ..po darken e keni bere ? --- sigurohuni qe keni kryer keto pune dhe pastaj harxhoni kohen me forumin . Ah , po noi mashkull keni ndjellur sot apo jo ? lol

Kolomb , ma bej hallall plako  , por irritohem pak kur lexoj milingonat te ngrejne krye dhe te na ndertojne gradacela ( ne ajer )

...DeuS... ( gjithmone maskilist ) .... sapunin femrave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

eh ne vertet kenaqemi me gjera te vogla si bizhute po dhe per keto gjera kaq te vogla duhet tju a kerkojme se sua pret kaplloqja te na e blini vete e te romanconi gruan apo te dashuren tuaj lol.....
mjaft ndenje ne forum po hik e bli patatet nese do te hash darke sonte. 
Kaltersi.....gjithmone per te drejtat e gruas.

p.s. po ti mo, sikur ishe nga krah te drejtesise? apo llafe i kishe....e shef kush paska ngrit kalane me fjale mo?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga KaLTerSi_ 
> *
> mjaft ndenje ne forum po hik e bli patatet nese do te hash darke sonte. 
> 
> *


Harrove ta keshillosh djalin.. "Kur te blesh patatet mos i vi mbi vez se thyhen".. looooooooool.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga DeuS_ 
> *Patjeter ! ...ka lare , thare , gatuar , zbukuruar , dashuruar , prodhuar , mashtruar , tradhetuar , eksituar , etj etj 
> 
> Sikur te merrej akoma me keto pune gruaja dhe ti linte gjerat e tjera burrave , shume pune do na kishte lehtesuar 
> 
> Grate politikane ( looooooooooooooooool ) ....me mire shko e vrit veten i thone kesaj gjoje .
> 
> Per aq kohe sa femra ta kete trurin ne mes te kofsheve , zor se i pranoj teori te tilla lol
> 
> ...DeuS... ---> maskilist i shekullit " lol "*


Ndersa burri Shqiptar qe eshte marre me politike paska arritur me teper... mjafeton te shikosh se ku eshte Shqiperia sot 

amani, burrat Shqiptar jane vetem per te pire rraki dhe kafe neper lokale duke u munduar te diskutojn politiken por ne realitet duke mos ditur asnje koncept politike...vetem vuajtjet e jetes, por k'to vuajtje nuk te bejn politikan...

dhe tani, me keq akoma, grat duke fituar nje fare lirie nga kjo demokraci qe ekziston (nese mund te quhet demokraci), mundohen te fitojn po te njejtat privilegje me burrat dhe mendojn se po perparojn duke hecur dhe ato ne hapat e tyre drejt lokaleve...

gjithe te mirat

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga Anabelaaa_ 
> *Harrove ta keshillosh djalin.. "Kur te blesh patatet mos i vi mbi vez se thyhen".. looooooooool.*


LOL eshte i qut vete ai  :ngerdheshje:  i kupton ca gjera

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Ndersa burri Shqiptar qe eshte marre me politike paska arritur me teper... mjafeton te shikosh se ku ESHTE Shqiperia sot*


Mire apo keq , te pakten *ESHTE* !

...imagjino ta kishin ne dore femrat . A thua do *ISHTE* ?!  :ngerdheshje: 

Mjafto te egzistonte nje mbret i pashem dhe i zgjuar ne shetin fqinj dhe do arrinte ta shkembente ( Shqiperine ) me nje varese floriri lol

Pa le sikur t'ia dhuronte varesen gjate periodave mujore  :ngerdheshje: 

Reina dhe Kaltersia , une patatet i bleva , shkoni e na boni nji darke te mire tashi ... shpejt mo  :shkelje syri: 

...DeuS... ( maskilist i terbuar ) ..... sapunin femrave lol

----------


## KaLTerSi

Dale mo dale ke akoma per ti qeruar jo per gje po kemi bere thonjte dje mbrema. 
Dhe persa i perket temes, mendimi gruas eshte nje domosdoshmeri ne nje shoqeri te mirefillte demokratike, perderisa dhe Shqiperia po perpiqet te demokratizohet atehere nuk ka nga tja mbaje po ta pranoje gruan ne politike krahehapur. 

Thiken e patateve e ke tek sirtari djathtas poshte thikave te mishit. 
Pune te mbare

----------


## DeuS

Nese do ecnim me teorine qe " Politika eshte Kurve " ( kerkoj ndjese per fjalen e trupshme ) ...atehere padyshim ( si Sala lol ) qe femra duhet te beje pjese ne te.

...por ama , edhe ne kete rast ben pjese si inspiruese e saj , nxitese  :ngerdheshje:  ( asgje me teper ) 

PS...hajde , hajde shife pak se cfare dhurate te kam sjelle , se do turresh si dreqi te patatet dhe me ato thonjte qe ke vene sot do ti qerosh  :ngerdheshje:   Megjithese leri patatet per sonte se po ju coj ne restorant , vec mos kakarisni shume se po degjon lagja..... ( lol )

...DeuS... ( realist ) ..... edhe lere sapunin se te kam blere pak ilac rrobash ..... E ke pare lavatricen qe te kam sjellur sot ? Do mi mbash duart e lemuara sot e tutje , se keni filluar te na gervishtni me masazhin qe na i beni " Trupit "

----------


## KaLTerSi

Nuk dua te anoj nga feminizmi se besoj ne barazi megjithate,
Dua te te kujtoj qe Mbreti Zog ne kohen e tij ja dorezoi Shqiperine Italise sikur te ishte duke i dhene nje zambak te bardhe, pa rezistencen me te vogel dhe me qetesine me te madhe madje u la ne dore dhe arken e arit shteteror. Mire grate qe duan dhurata, te pakten dine te ujdisin veten e tyre, po ky Mbreti jone cfare mori? Morra mori ja cfare, kjo nxjerr ne pah paaftesine e tij per te udhehequr.
Dua gjithashtu te te kujtoj qe Teuta e Ilireve ishte krenaria, besnikeria, zgjuarsia, liderja dhe shpresa e tyre. Jo vetem qe nuk u tundua as per nje cast te tregtonte vendin e saj, por ishte ulje per te, te percillte nje mendim te tille ne mendjen e saj, kjo nxjerr ne pah aftesine dhe mprehtesine e mendjes se saj per te udhehequr
Dhe persa i perket asaj proverbes tende, ajo proverbe ka dale qe ne hapat e pare te diskutimeve politike ne Hellade atehere kur burrat benin dashuri me njeri-tjetrin  dhe venin tek grate e tyre vetem atehere kur donin kalamaj. E po te me falesh po shiko sa te cpifur e sa te veshtire keni qene. Ju nuk mbildhnit dot mendjen nese ishit homo apo heteroseksual e ju tani doni qe ne te vazhdojme te ndjekim vendimet tuaja brilante? Bah, kurre. Nese doni te mirni veten ne qaf vazhdoni, po per veten tone po vendosim vete, po arsimohemi vete, po punojme vete, po ngrihemi lart e me lart po vete dhe do arrije ajo dite qe do ju udheheqim vete.

Tani ec ketej se di une nje restorant te mire fare ne High Street Ken, afer ish-universitetit tim, gatuajne mish qengji ne menyre te perkryer, apo se ha mishin ti?

----------


## Marmara

GRUAJA !

Gruan zoti eka krijur,te lind,te rrite femi,te i edukoj,te i bej punet e shpise kaq,e jo te merret me politik,politika edhe ashtu eshte djalle,e dy djalla kur takohen ne nje vend,e dini se  cka mund te ndodhe ?

----------

